# ICE Cruises and Diamond Resorts



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anybody in the Diamond system understand the relationship between ICE cruises and Diamond.  They left me a voice mail today and I don't know what to make of it.  Has anyone used ICE through Diamond. Is it actually a better deal?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 21, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Does anybody in the Diamond system understand the relationship between ICE cruises and Diamond.  They left me a voice mail today and I don't know what to make of it.  Has anyone used ICE through Diamond. Is it actually a better deal?  Thanks.


I don't know what the relationship is, sorry.  Each of my DRI bills this year came with a free 10,000 'points' in the ICE program, if I could have combined them into one ICE account it might have been useful.  My overall impression of ICE is about the same as for RCI cruise exchanges, you can get better prices without sacrificing your timeshare use.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 21, 2008)

ICE has had a relationship with many of the TS systems not just Diamond. Most people seem to feel that you're better off not going thru them.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 21, 2008)

Costco is about the same price as ICE.


----------



## jfitz (Feb 22, 2008)

The cruise discounters offer similar prices to ICE without requiring you to give up your interval.  ICE, I believe, is the acronym for *I*gnorant *C*onsumer *E*xchange.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 22, 2008)

We went on a tour where they offered II, and a free ICE membership and the salesperson kept saying that ICE paid them for weeks deposited if they didn't trade them.  She said that she deposited her weeks with ICE as rentals and made rental income from them.  I don't know if she was basicallly banking and exchanging a week with ICE then selling it?  As for thier cruise prices, even she said that she doesn't use ICE for that.  I have gotten great cruise rates and free upgrades from Travel Agents, booking 1yr early (as I have to do for TS anyway) and catching ad hoc deals.


----------

